# what's the difference between a regular dart frog and a thumbnail?



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

I see different items for the different types but I don't know the difference.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

all ranitomeya are thumbnails. as far as regular darts, it could be dendrobates & phyllobates. 



kenstyles said:


> I see different items for the different types but I don't know the difference.


----------



## frogs are cool (May 22, 2010)

Thumbnails are only Ranitomeya the other small frogs are commonly referred to as this as well however it is incorrect. They are called thumbnails because of their small size.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

All the frogs we deal with are dart frogs. Thumbnails is a made up term referring to smaller frogs. Mostly its referred to Rantiomya, but I've seen it used for many other genera. It a stupid term that should be abandoned. 

Best,

Chuck


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

In non-scientific terms, the basic difference is their size. I think most thumbnails are around about 0.5 inches long, while I've seen some tincs that looked to be around 3 inches. Thumbnails are also seen as being a bit less hardy and breeding them can be more difficult (especially pumilio).

A more complete list

Non-thumbnail:
Dendrobates
Epipedobates 
Ameerega
Adelphobates 
Phyllobates

Thumbnail:
Ranitomeya
Oophaga


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

so is a strawberry dart frog....Dendrobates pumilio, is considered a thumbnail?


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

hypostatic said:


> In non-scientific terms, the basic difference is their size. I think most thumbnails are around about 0.5 inches long, while I've seen some tincs that looked to be around 3 inches. Thumbnails are also seen as being a bit less hardy and breeding them can be more difficult (especially pumilio).
> 
> A more complete list
> 
> ...


I don't consider Oophaga to be thumbnails. Have you seen sylvatica and histrionica? They're not tiny like thumbnails. Pumilio are small, but not thumbnails. I only consider Ranitomeya to be thumbnails 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, pumilio are the most common of the genus is the hobby by far, and compared to tincs and teribillis they're miniscule


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

chuckpowell said:


> All the frogs we deal with are dart frogs. Thumbnails is a made up term referring to smaller frogs. Mostly its referred to Rantiomya, but I've seen it used for many other genera. It a stupid term that should be abandoned.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Chuck


Aren't all terms made up?

Back on topic... Many people say that scientific names and taxonomy are confusing. This is why I say that common names are confusing, they can mean so many different things. When you say Ranitomeya, I know exactly what you're referring to. When you say thumbnail, as the OP stated, things get confusing, fast.

EDIT: To the OP, here is an awesome resource for you to bookmark: http://www.dendrobates.org/dendrobatoidea.html


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i'm under the same impression



Firawen said:


> I don't consider Oophaga to be thumbnails. Have you seen sylvatica and histrionica? They're not tiny like thumbnails. Pumilio are small, but not thumbnails. I only consider Ranitomeya to be thumbnails
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> EDIT: To the OP, here is an awesome resource for you to bookmark: Dendrobates.org - Dendrobatoidea


sweet thanks!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frogs are cool said:


> Thumbnails are only Ranitomeya the other small frogs are commonly referred to as this as well however it is incorrect. They are called thumbnails because of their small size.



And they are much smaller than you think they are.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes, but the term "thumbnail" has traditionally been reserved for Ranitomeya.

This tradition goes back 20+ years.

s


hypostatic said:


> Well, pumilio are the most common of the genus is the hobby by far, and compared to tincs and teribillis they're miniscule


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

If it can fit on a thumbnail, a thumbnail species it could be...











I use the term more with the new folks in the hobby. When they ask me if I have any thumbnails for sale I ask them what species of thumbs are they looking for. After that question it is no longer confusing.


Casper


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

On the opposite side of the spectrum, escudo are incredibly tiny, and could definitely be considered "thumb nail" size.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

. .


scott said:


> yes, but the term "thumbnail" has traditionally been reserved for ranitomeya.
> 
> This tradition goes back 20+ years.
> 
> S


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Its confusing because they don't take the time to understand scientific names. The genus and species name allows everyone in the world to understand what their talking about regardless of language. The genus shows relationships and the same applies. 

Best,

Chuck



aspidites73 said:


> Aren't all terms made up?
> 
> Back on topic... Many people say that scientific names and taxonomy are confusing. This is why I say that common names are confusing, they can mean so many different things. When you say Ranitomeya, I know exactly what you're referring to. When you say thumbnail, as the OP stated, things get confusing, fast.
> 
> EDIT: To the OP, here is an awesome resource for you to bookmark: Dendrobates.org - Dendrobatoidea


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wouldn't Andinobates and Aromobates be considered a 'thumbnail'?

D


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Dendroguy said:


> Wouldn't Andinobates and Aromobates be considered a 'thumbnail'?
> 
> D


Aromobates can be relatively large...A. nocturnus can get over 2 inches. Some people also place them in Aromobatidae, so not Dendrobatids at all.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> Wouldn't Andinobates and Aromobates be considered a 'thumbnail'?
> 
> D


Perhaps, since there was some crossover between Andinobates and Ranitomeya. I'm not sure about Aromobates though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------

